# Loading a Table Saw by yourself



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

About 6 months ago I traded in my DeWalt table saw for a Bosch that I purchased from lowes. On the package it stated that you could easily load this saw all by yourself. I thought "yeah right". Not wanting to buy anymore dewalt tools, I went ahead and purchased the Bosch. To my surprise it was pretty easy. I am definitely impressed by the design of this table saw and wanted to share it. Here is a video showing how to load a table saw by yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Exactly how I load things in my truck. What kind of wheels are on your truck?


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I've got the same saw and love it. If you flip it upside down first at the back of your truck, (wheels up) then load just like you did, you can roll it to it's location without having to climb into the truck, just reach over the side. Not sure if I'm really smart or really lazy!!


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Back before there were decent portable job site saws, I mounted wheels on two legs of a contractor's saw. I would wheel it over to the back of my van. Then, I'd tilt the saw toward the van floor until the left extension (the one opposite the fence rail guides) touched and then flip it over and haul it around upside down. It really wasn't hard but it took up a lot of room.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

kcremodeling said:


> About 6 months ago I traded in my DeWalt table saw for a Bosch that I purchased from lowes. On the package it stated that you could easily load this saw all by yourself. I thought "yeah right". Not wanting to buy anymore dewalt tools, I went ahead and purchased the Bosch. To my surprise it was pretty easy. I am definitely impressed by the design of this table saw and wanted to share it. Here is a video showing how to load a table saw by yourself. :thumbsup:


 
It actually much simpler then that...I load mine in my my F250 and Ranger without climbing in the bed....just 'rock' the table saw over the gap that tail-gate to bed connection makes...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is even easier with a trailer with a ramp door.:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> It actually much simpler then that...I load mine in my my F250 and Ranger without climbing in the bed....just 'rock' the table saw over the gap that tail-gate to bed connection makes...


Agreed. At the end of a long day, I'm not about to climb up and down like that if I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Agreed. At the end of a long day, I'm not about to climb up and down like that if I don't absolutely have to.


At the end of the day, I'm not sure I *could* climb up and down like that.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Time for an enclosed trailer? :whistling


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Now thats a nice feature.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

I've got an 14' enclosed trailer that I bough new last year. I haven't brought it home for about 4 months now. I have taken it from one basement to the next. Most of the houses we work in have a third car garage. So I just park it and leave it.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Lift with your knees :whistling Nice demo though.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Exactly how I load things in my truck. What kind of wheels are on your truck?


20" Cruser Alloy w/ nitto tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

txgencon said:


> At the end of the day, I'm not sure I *could* climb up and down like that.


The wheels make it easier to get in and out. Plus I'm 27. Although, at this rate I'm wearing down quick.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with the above posts... no need to climb in. I load it wheels first & roll it right in (into an f350). Never once climbed in. My slide saw is on wheels too & fits perfect right alongside.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

The handle drops down between the tail gate and bed locking it into place. That is why I had to get into the bed.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice. i have the saw but not the stand, well the ts4000 anyway with the older folding red stand. saw still going strong but the stand is getting sticky. id love to get the gravity rise but i cant buy it on its own locally none of the shops carry just the stand.. i can only get it if i buy the newer ts4100. ill either try a mail order or sell the saw i have now and buy the newer model with the stand.

we have two of the dewalt mounted on its stand... its terrible. 4 individual legs which you have to fold up or down one at a time... yup another revolution by dewalt


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty slick. I have slowly started to get away from DeWalt. I think they have move their manufacturing plant to Mexico. :no:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tommy Lift, load anything in your truck without lifting a thing.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have the Bosch 4000, it's probably 8 or 9 years old. I love the saw but it's heavy. I just pick mine up and put it into the truck. I have the old red stand that they used to sell/provide with the saw before that gravity stand came out. I like the wheeled stand but I will wait until I'm going to buy a new table saw before I buy the stand alone. The gravity rise stand by itself is pretty pricey.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Why not just pick it up and toss it over the side?


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Tommy Lift, load anything in your truck without lifting a thing.


Yeah, the tommy lift would be the way to go. it's just a little out of my budget.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Why not just pick it up and toss it over the side?


It's those stupid wheels I put on, makes the truck sit too high. :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

kcremodeling said:


> Yeah, the tommy lift would be the way to go. it's just a little out of my budget.


I think I have two of them laying in the back acre, one for a van and one for a pickup.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

kcremodeling said:


> The handle drops down between the tail gate and bed locking it into place. That is why I had to get into the bed.


Definitely go wheels first...problem solved.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

kcremodeling said:


> The handle drops down between the tail gate and bed locking it into place. That is why I had to get into the bed.


I set the handle on the tailgate then slide it in at an angle so it won't drop in. 

Sometimes just rock/walk it over the gap...



Wheels first would be a real pita with this stand..


Nice lookin' rig there KC:thumbsup:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Wheels first would be a real pita with this stand..


To each his own I guess, I've had this saw & stand for five years now and used to load it in my toyota this way & load it in my ford this way (which is at least a foot taller)-- personally, I think it's way easier; it just rolls in, you don't need to come in at weird angles or get in the bed. 

Kind of funny how we can even debate over how to load a table saw into a truck:laughing: I don't know how our families put up with us.:w00t:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Definitely go wheels first...problem solved.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Kind of funny how we can even debate over how to load a table saw into a truck I don't know how our families put up with us.


If you go wheels first then the handle drags against the concrete. 


:laughing: I worked for 3 or 4 Framing contractors before starting my business. Each one of them had a very specific way of rolling up their cords and hoses. It was a pretty bid deal to them.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

kcremodeling said:


> Each one of them had a very specific way of rolling up their cords and hoses.


:whistling


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

kcremodeling said:


> :laughing: I worked for 3 or 4 Framing contractors before starting my business. Each one of them had a very specific way of rolling up their cords and hoses. It was a pretty bid deal to them.


:stupid:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got given a Bosch 4000 for nothing today by a customer that won it in a raffle and has never used it.
Granted I already have the 4100 on the gravity stand but I couldnt say no to a back up


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

Got to love free tools !!!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know - I have a DeWalt 744 that I absolutely love. Best fence on a jobsite saw I've ever used. I've used just about all of them too. I can load mine in the side door of my van in a 1/3 of the time it took in the video, and mine takes up 1/3 less space. Those big clunky stands are great if you have to wheel the saw 200yds to the setup area. I never have to do that though. Working up stairs is another pita with those stands. I can tote mine upstairs and set it up quicker than you can get yours out of the truck and to the first landing....

Maybe I got lucky as mine is one of the older saws in that series, but I have never had a single problem with it. It gets knocked around in the truck all the time, had wood/tile/tools piled on top of it all the time, its been dropped, etc. and it has to be adjusted maybe twice a year. When it does it takes all of two minutes. Power, accuracy, capacity, or adjustability have never been an issue.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I loaded these by myself......:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Is that your pallet jack D!!!!!! 

B,


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

With the method in the video you temporarily have to lift slightly less than the full weight of the saw and as the angle changes it gets down to half the weight of the saw.

You could make a thing to use engine power to lift the saw onto the bed but the neighbors would probably wonder about you if you did that. :whistling

I don't see why this slightly underweight dude couldn't push the saw all the way back into the bed from the ground, rather than having to climb onto the bed.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I need to make a video of how I load and unload my job site saw.

It's a delta Uni :clap: I only do high end work:laughing:


----------

